# How to open pipelines on x850 pro



## jim85213 (Nov 3, 2005)

I have an ATI x850 pro (agp). Does anyone know how can I open up the other four pipelines on this puppy? I'm assuming that's the best way to get the most out of my oc'ing.


----------



## Vrgn86 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello, 
Start here.
http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/100


----------



## jim85213 (Nov 3, 2005)

I'll give that a shot, thanks.


----------



## jim85213 (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm new at this, so how do I backup the BIOS??


----------



## Vrgn86 (Nov 3, 2005)

Start here.
http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/34

A good read for vid flashing.


----------



## jim85213 (Nov 10, 2005)

Ok, I've read the article, downloaded the flash utility and BIOS, and made a bootdisk. I've booted into DOS BUT I don't know what to do from there. Not too familiar with DOS and don't know what to type/command. Can you possibly give me a play-by-play of the process in DOS??


----------



## jim85213 (Nov 11, 2005)

Nevermind, figured it out! However, I have a 4x slot (eventhough the card is 8x) so it was not acting right and the lines didn't even open. Is that a correct assumption. I'm upgrading very soon anyways, so hopefully it will work out then. Any thoughts!!?!?!?!??!?!??!


----------

